# computer locks up & can't move mouse



## Susan L Woods (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi!:wave:
I'm new to this so please bear with me and I'll try to put in all the necessary facts. 
I'm running XP on an upgrade Gateway computer. My computer freezes up periodocally and the mouse doesn't move and I have to reboot the computer. CTRL ALT DLT doesn't clear it I have to unplug the computer and turn it back on. 
I've tried different mice. Still the same issue. 
It isn't tied to any specific task either. I could be on the internet or putting songs on my MP3 player. It usually doesn't do it if I'm typing a document though.
Thanks for your time and consideration in helping me with this issue!!!!
Have a great evening!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Susan, welcome to TSF

Whenever you upgrade a computer it's power requirements increase, so if the PSU is too weak to handle the new hardware it can cause all kinds of problems, like slowdown, crashes, etc.

What upgrades did you make, and what is the make/model and total watts of your PSU? You can find this information on the PSU label.


----------



## Susan L Woods (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Koala!
Thanks so much for taking the time to help me!!!! Had Windows 98 when I got it.
Here goes:Gateway LP Mini Tower TB3 Performance 550 MFG Date 1/24/00
Intel P3 547 MHz 288 MB of RAM running XP Professional Version 2002
In the back of the computer I also found this:input 100-120/220 240V 50/60 Hz
I had upgrades put on by two different people, both of which I trust (if that makes a difference). Unit came with CD ROM and 4.5 disc ( I have replaced the 4.5 once) Still have the CD ROM in the unit. First upgrade was CDRW- Memorex 52 MAXX 3252 AJ1 and more memory (don't remember how much but I do know there is one more slot that could be filled).
Next up grade was the a larger hard-drive 312. The computer only recognizes half of the drive. Hope I got everything you needed!!!!!
Thanks!!! Susan :+)))))))


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Just one more important detail is needed. Open the case and look for the PSU (power supply unit) at the top rear, the one with the power cable plugged into it. There should be a label on the side of it (see example below). Post back with the make/model, total watts, and the amps listed for +12V. This will tell us if the freezing problem might be caused by your system being underpowered.











228mb RAM is very low for Windows XP. You could run Windows 98 or 2000 with that, but XP is more demanding. 512mb is the recommended minimum.

I'm probably showing my ignorance here :wink: What's a 4.5?


----------



## Susan L Woods (Feb 21, 2008)

My oops! It should be the 3.5. My typo! I ran a "Belarc Advisor" scan and found that I have 288 mb of RAM. I will open the box tomorrow as I plan to vacuum out the dust and let you know! Thanks for the picture it'll really help me to get you the information you're asking for. Thanks so much for your patience and time!!!
Have a great evening!!!
Susan :+)))))))
PS-My machine still says I have a Lagacy mouse and I now have a general Microsoft Optical Mouse and I no longer have the original monitor. I have one a friend gave me. Could this be conflicting my system???
Susan :+))))


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

are there any yellow flags in the device manager?
click _view_, then click _show hidden devices_

uninstall all mice listed in the device manager and reboot twice
let windows install a generic pnp

what antivirus/malware/adaware programs do you have installed?
are you using limewire for your downloads?


----------



## Susan L Woods (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Speedster123!
Thanks for trying to help!!!
How do I get into this "device manager"?
I am using avast/zone alarm/spyware doctor. I had been using Norton but it expired. 
Yes I am using Limewire to download.
Thanks for your time and have a great day!!!!
Susan :+))))))))


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To see the Device Manager, go to Control Panel > System > Hardware tab and follow Speedster's instructions.

PSU info (via PM):
Newton Power Ltd.
Output 200W MAX

A 200W Newton PSU is barely enough to handle your computer even without the upgrades. Adding more RAM and an extra ROM drive has probably pushed it beyond its capabilities.

Have you installed any software that you've downloaded using Limewire, or is it just media files? Software downloaded this way is quite often infected, which could be the cause of your problem.


----------



## Susan L Woods (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Koala!
The only thing I download from Limewire is music. Should I remove it? 
Would you suggest replacing the power supply with something larger? If so, how difficult is this to do for the average Joe? The only upgrades I've done myself are the memory and replacing the "3.5" when it went bad.
Thanks again so much for your time and help!!!!
Susan"+)))))))))


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The MP3 downloads are unlikely to cause lockups, but we don't recommend the use of any P2P programs like Limewire because of the greatly increased risks of infections.

We don't know for sure yet if the PSU is sufficient, and it might not be related to the mouse freezing, but 200W units are usually only used in low budget or old computers that aren't going to be upgraded. Also, the power output from PSUs decreases over time, so if it's more than a couple of years old then your system is probably underpowered.

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency. Post back with this figure.

PSUs are not difficult to install. You just need to make sure you buy a good quality one with enough headroom for upgrades. Make a note of where the connectors from your current PSU attach to on the motherboard and drives, then replace with the new unit.



EDIT: 


> are there any yellow flags in the device manager?
> click view, then click show hidden devices
> 
> uninstall all mice listed in the device manager and reboot twice
> let windows install a generic pnp


----------



## Susan L Woods (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Koala!
That power calculator is really scary looking. Some of it I understood, but most of it was Greek to me. Can I e-mail you the Belarc Advisor I printed out and you figure this out? I plan to ask the IS dept at work if maybe they can help me too. Sorry to be such an idiot!!!!
There were no yellow flags in device manager and I did the remove mouse and the reboot thing too. The PC worked quicker for a while, but is now back to it's old slow habits. 
I don't know if this is important, but if I leave the computer off for awhile (totally shut down) it seem to work better for a while. Maybe a overheating problem? 
Thanks so much for your time and your help!!!
Susan :+)))))))


----------

